# Tune2Air



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Bit of assistance please regarding the Tune2Air...

My car is a 62 plate Black Edition which has iPod compatibility via the glovebox.

I'm looking at getting the Tune2Air to allow music to be streamed remotely by Bluetooth but have read up that there are a few versions of the Tune2Air.

I don't suppose anyone would know which model/part number I would need.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

If you have the stock iPod dock with the 32 pin then the wma1000 is a straight plug in

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, the only issue with the WMA1000 is that as far as I'm aware it's been discontinued.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It has but is still available in some places

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Ok thanks, I'll trawl google search. They worth getting, what's the quality like?


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Is there an equivalent for Android phones? I would not buy anything Apple... but my car came with an iPhone/iPod connector in the glove box. Appart from replacing the whole head unit (which I find tempting), is there any way to easily add Bluetooth audio streaming to my symphony head unit? Mine has the integrated CD changer... but I have not listened to anything else than streamed channels (mostly Absolute radio) for the last 3 years. I'm having a hard time convincing myself I should go back to burning MP3 discs for the car... :roll:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

adamchelseafc said:


> Ok thanks, I'll trawl google search. They worth getting, what's the quality like?


Sound quality is excellent. Very glad I got one.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

WoRkZ said:


> Is there an equivalent for Android phones? I would not buy anything Apple... but my car came with an iPhone/iPod connector in the glove box. Appart from replacing the whole head unit (which I find tempting), is there any way to easily add Bluetooth audio streaming to my symphony head unit? Mine has the integrated CD changer... but I have not listened to anything else than streamed channels (mostly Absolute radio) for the last 3 years. I'm having a hard time convincing myself I should go back to burning MP3 discs for the car... :roll:


The Tune2Air unit works with both Windows and Android platforms so will be suitable for your phone. The unit is not Apple specific. In terms of functionality I'm unsure if this will be the same as Apple, best to email the manufacturer or distributor.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks, I'll trawl google search. They worth getting, what's the quality like?
> ...


Cheers, found one for £80 which seems reasonable considering they've been discontinued.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I think the old, discontinued Tune2Air WMA1000 was replaced by WMA3000A. It plugs directly to the multimedia socket in the glove box. This model, WMA3000*A* is compatible with Audi, Mercedes and VW. There is also a *B* model, for BMW. That's the info from Viseeo website.

There is also this info:
Music Device Compatibility
♦	iPhone 4 / 4S, iPhone 5 / 5S / 5C , iPhone 6 / 6 Plus
iPod touch (4th, 5th Generation)
iPad (1st , 2nd, 3rd, 4th, Air)
iPad mini

So, there is no mention of Android devices.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

But DOESNT fit in the iPod dock mate 
There different sockets 
iPod dock is the apple 32 pin socket

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> But DOESNT fit in the iPod dock mate
> There different sockets
> iPod dock is the apple 32 pin socket


There is a picture there showing the Tune2Air adaptor with it's own cable (permanently attached to it) that plugs directly to multimedia socket. That's what I understand, at least. I keep thinking to get it, too. Just regret not buying it when it was £38. Much more now!


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> But DOESNT fit in the iPod dock mate
> There different sockets
> iPod dock is the apple 32 pin socket
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


The above is also how I understand it.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I understand it works like this: The old model, 1000, had a female socket that was taking the short cable with a 32 pin plug on one end and multimedia plug on other end that would go into the multimedia socket in glove box. So there was Audi's original short cable connecting multimedia socket with Tune2Air bluetooth adaptor. 
Now the new model, 3000A, has it's own short cable that goes straight into the multimedia socket. No need for Audi's little cable. That's how I understand it works.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacek said:


> I understand it works like this: The old model, 1000, had a female socket that was taking the short cable with a 32 pin plug on one end and multimedia plug on other end that would go into the multimedia socket in glove box. So there was Audi's original short cable connecting multimedia socket with Tune2Air bluetooth adaptor.
> Now the new model, 3000A, has it's own short cable that goes straight into the multimedia socket. No need for Audi's little cable. That's how I understand it works.


My car doesn't come with a cable at all so the 1000 slots straight into the iPod port just as the iPhone or iPod would.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Jacek said:


> I understand it works like this: The old model, 1000, had a female socket that was taking the short cable with a 32 pin plug on one end and multimedia plug on other end that would go into the multimedia socket in glove box. So there was Audi's original short cable connecting multimedia socket with Tune2Air bluetooth adaptor.
> Now the new model, 3000A, has it's own short cable that goes straight into the multimedia socket. No need for Audi's little cable. That's how I understand it works.


That is exactly right mate 
Which is fine for the Audi AMI unit ( multimedia socket )

But for the basic iPod dock which has a standard 32 pin Apple socket 
Which is why I advised the WMA1000 because no cable is required, it plugs directly onto the iPod dock

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

I see. Well, I got that Audi's short, maybe 20cm cable. Tried to help based on that system. But in that case I can't help you, sorry.


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacek said:


> I see. Well, I got that Audi's short, maybe 20cm cable. Tried to help based on that system. But in that case I can't help you, sorry.


I'm confused.com but thanks for trying to help pal.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Jacek said:


> I see. Well, I got that Audi's short, maybe 20cm cable. Tried to help based on that system. But in that case I can't help you, sorry.


Yeh, it would be this one mate, so you have AMI not iPod dock









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Audi AMI









Audi iPod dock









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I have the latter which is why I'm assuming I'll need the 1000...?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't know what the talk is about 32 pin. I'm fairly certain it's a 30 pin iPod connection in the glove box. (ie iPod classic etc)

I only bought my tuneair last year from the rain forest but it does seem to be discontinued. Think I paid about £60 or so...must be the WMA1000 but I will double check.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeh, my mistake mate, 30 pin

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> Don't know what the talk is about 32 pin. I'm fairly certain it's a 30 pin iPod connection in the glove box. (ie iPod classic etc)
> 
> I only bought my tuneair last year from the rain forest but it does seem to be discontinued. Think I paid about £60 or so...must be the WMA1000 but I will double check.


Don't suppose you're selling it are you


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Afraid not mate...I think it's the best thing since slice bread (on the mk2 TT). One of my mates has recently sold his Audi I will check if he remembered to take his out the glove box - maybe sell it...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Blackhawk47 said:


> I think it's the best thing since slice bread (on the mk2 TT)/quote]
> 
> +1 - its a superb accessory.
> 
> Today I had a track playing from my iphone through the tune2air and halfway through I stopped, engine off and got out the car, later got back in, had forgotten about the track playing and it carried on seamlessly. I know other audio stuff does it too but this does it through bluetooth better than anything Ive tried before 8)


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm making-do with a £2.95 cable from China at present, need to get one of these sooner rather than later!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got one too and think it's a great piece of kit and I have an android phone.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

IC_HOTT said:


> Blackhawk47 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's the best thing since slice bread (on the mk2 TT)/quote]
> ...


Newer Audis with proper MMI + Bluetooth streaming built in do this too.

Only bad thing I can say is it can become unsettled + disconnect it self now and again. Black edition suspension probably not helping lol.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mines never become unsettled or disconnected

You may have a dodgy connection mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## azbaz125 (Oct 30, 2014)

Any1 know where u can buy a wma1000 from in the UK??
one was on eBay but it went for crazy money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHutch33 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm also on the lookout for one of these....


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

In my opinion the WMA1000 is by far the better option as it can be taken out the car and used on any other dock you may have in the home etc 
All the others are very specific to the car only

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## PHutch33 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thinking more realistically about this, Viseeo cannot surely have wiped out their customer base who used the WMA1000. Surely there's a way to use the new WMA3000A with the integrated ipod dock in the glovebox. Would a female to female cable not solve the issue?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

PHutch33 said:


> Thinking more realistically about this, Viseeo cannot surely have wiped out their customer base who used the WMA1000. Surely there's a way to use the new WMA3000A with the integrated ipod dock in the glovebox. Would a female to female cable not solve the issue?


AMI to iPod adapter ??


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

PHutch33 said:


> Thinking more realistically about this, Viseeo cannot surely have wiped out their customer base who used the WMA1000. Surely there's a way to use the new WMA3000A with the integrated ipod dock in the glovebox. Would a female to female cable not solve the issue?


No because the WMA3000 has a dedicated plug on it for the AMI unit

Your best bet would be to get a WMA2000 and convert the iPod dock to USB

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Blackhawk47 said:


> IC_HOTT said:
> 
> 
> > Blackhawk47 said:
> ...


I know what you mean, I have a BE and on a few occasions both my iPod and cable connection have been dislodged from the socket. I certainly blame the suspension which is bearable at best!


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

I have 30 pin iPod dock in glovebox on my 08' mk2 TT Roadster.
I guess i have to go with tune2air wma1000 as i read this thread.
Is it easy to fit the unit, or do i need female to male 30 pin extension cable? (if viseeo unit works with extension cable..)


----------



## PHutch33 (Jul 28, 2015)

cwunch said:


> I have 30 pin iPod dock in glovebox on my 08' mk2 TT Roadster.
> I guess i have to go with tune2air wma1000 as i read this thread.
> Is it easy to fit the unit, or do i need female to male 30 pin extension cable? (if viseeo unit works with extension cable..)


I picked up a tune2air wma1000 on ebay a few months back really cheap- otherwise your option is get one shipped over from the USA.

But yes - it is your only option


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

Bought my WMA1000 from here a few weeks back, 69 eur, free delivery (in NL)

http://www.gsmpunt.nl

Very happy with it,

Cheers


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

texasgooner said:


> Bought my WMA1000 from here a few weeks back, 69 eur, free delivery (in NL)
> 
> http://www.gsmpunt.nl
> 
> ...


How much was delivery?


----------



## texasgooner (Dec 14, 2009)

adamchelseafc said:


> texasgooner said:
> 
> 
> > Bought my WMA1000 from here a few weeks back, 69 eur, free delivery (in NL)
> ...


Free for me in NL, you'd have to email/call them for quote for UK


----------



## Chrismjspencer (Oct 31, 2015)

Also looking to get hold of one of these! Some kind of group purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwunch (Nov 4, 2015)

I checked this thread:
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=315662&start=45

And found this:



TonyZed said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a viseoo from my last car... Which i tried to use in my TT... Disappointed to say didnt work in my car which has the boggo ipod dock in the glovebox and symphony headunit
> ...


So, do i need that adapter? (I have 30 pin iPod dock in glovebox on my 08' mk2 TT Roadster)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No ! 
The tune2air works flawlessly in the iPod dock without any addition power 
I've fitted loads of these and never had any issues 
I have 2 myself and have one permanatly fitted, the other I use to test / show others it's capabilities etc when I'm fitting stuff etc

My guess on the thread above would be that his iPod dock had an issue

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Chrismjspencer said:


> Also looking to get hold of one of these! Some kind of group purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a bad shout, plenty of demand as it seems the WMA1000 versions has been canned.


----------



## Chrismjspencer (Oct 31, 2015)

adamchelseafc said:


> Chrismjspencer said:
> 
> 
> > Also looking to get hold of one of these! Some kind of group purchase?
> ...


Adam/others.

I've enquired about a group purchase from those guys.
Info in thread here
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1166057

Cheers
Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

ReTTro fit said:


> I have 2 myself and have one permanatly fitted, the other I use to test / show others it's capabilities etc when I'm fitting stuff etc


You on commission?


----------



## PHutch333 (Mar 6, 2017)

Mods- please move if I'm breaking the rules but since I've had my new account I no longer have access to classifieds?

I've got a WMA1000 Tune2Air i'm selling now i've got the S3, so if anyone is interested please get in touch.


----------



## PHutch333 (Mar 6, 2017)

apologies to those who have PM'd me- I don't seem to have forum privileges to reply!

Mods- please can this be changed?

thanks


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

You can email me at [email protected] otherwise you'll have to pay to join IIRC


----------



## Andrew9758 (Feb 20, 2017)

PHutch333 said:


> apologies to those who have PM'd me- I don't seem to have forum privileges to reply!
> 
> Mods- please can this be changed?
> 
> thanks


Nearly there now for the PM access, only need to get to 25 posts (I think)

You will most probably receive my PM once you get there regarding this item


----------

